# Timeline



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

My husband and I really want to adopt a golden retriever. We began researching options a couple of months ago and two weeks ago found a rescue that looks like a really good match. I applied online and sent in a check the next day. So far, we haven't been contacted by the rescue organization. Is this normal? 

Assuming that we are contacted in the next week or so, what are the next steps? I know there will be a home visit sometime - but is that usually immediate or will we have to wait a couple more weeks? Then what? Contact the foster family and arrange a visit? I'm afraid that by the time we are contacted, the dog we were hoping to adopt will be long gone. 

On another thread, the OP mentioned having a lot of frustration in adopting a rescue: lots of attempts didn't work out for one reason or another. This has me worried. Is it best to apply at a lot of different places, in hopes that one will work out, or do I just need to resign myself to the fact that this could take several months?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I would contact the rescue you sent the check to right away -normally no payment is taken until the adoption is actually taking place. With the rescue I foster for - you apply on line, if approved you meet the dog at the foster home, then if all is in agreement - you return to the foster home with the payment and sign the adoption agreement - then the dog is yours. The timeline is usually within a week. The rescue should have contacted you by now - contact them! Thank you for wanting to rescue - I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

We initially were frustrated when we tried to contact a couple rescues with dogs listed on Petfinder.com. We did not seem to hear back from them. One of them finally contacted me and said they never had the dog I saw listed. Through the forum here and some very helpful folks I found out one of the dogs I had seen had cancer and was in a foster home pending treatment. I never heard anything from the other one! I suspect they are not as reputable. I finally went with Golden Retriever Rescue of Wisconsin and was contacted by them within 2 days of completing the application and paying the application fee.
We had our home visit yesterday (1 week after the application) and now await approval (which shouldn't take long from what I understand). After that the foster homes look at our application and decide if their dog is appropriate for us. We then meet them and the dog. There is a 24 hour waiting period after that before we can adopt the dog. Depending on the length of their list and the dogs they have, it could take a while to get an appropriate dog. GRRoW evens says if you want a puppy it could take up to 6 months to a year. We are looking at an older dog so it should not take as long.
I would advise that your rescue should assess the dog - GGRoW does behavioral assessment to make sure they do not resource guard (guard food, bones or toys). They will not take a dog that has bitten a human or other animal. They let you know if the dog is OK with kids, other animas, etc. I would think a legitimate rescue will have all this information on their website. GGRoW also has the dog vet checked, microchipped and the dog has all it's shots updated.
Good luck! It does seem that patience is needed in this process too.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Just to clarify GRRoW has a $25 application fee. The actual adoption fee is paid when you adopt the dog. It was $350 for a dog up to 8 years and $125 I think for older dogs. They are a non-profit organization (501c) in the US. I don't know if all rescues have non-profit status with the IRS, but if yours does it should be more legitimate. I think you can actually view tax documents online for 501c organizations to check on them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

thank you for wanting to rescue a golden. May I ask what rescue you sent an application and check to? Because most rescues do not ask for a check until you pick up your dog unless you are talking about the application fee. Because I know some rescues do have an application fee. Some people here on the forum do work with some of the rescues and may have some information on how long it takes to get back with applicants.

I can tell you most people that apply with our rescue are contacted within 24 hours. We dont take any money until the dog is taken to your home for the final home visit. If you dont feel comfortable telling us on the forum, you can pm me since I am a moderator. I might be able to find out some information for you on the rescue. But you wont be able to send pms to anyone else till you have 15 posts.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Yesterday I emailed the rescue group and asked whether they had received our application and application fee. Tonight we got a response saying that the check was evidently lost in transit. We'll wait a couple of days to see if they get it and if not we'll try again.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Was the check for a full amount of a pup? I have submitted many applications and never had to pay anything up front. I do know some rescues ask for a nominal application fee, but like another poster mentioned, it really shouldnt be more than 25 dollars. I was the poster you mentioned that was having a hard time with rescues. I have something in the works now but am refraining from any details until i know something defintive. If you want to private message me I can try to answer your questions.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

It was just a $20 application fee. It's either sitting in their PO box waiting to be picked up or was lost in the mail.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Ginny -

To tell you the truth as you get closer to the holidays the rescue groups tend to slow down the adoption process. They don't want someone to make an emotional adoption just to have the dog returned after the joy of the season ebbs. Plus the rescues are all staffed by volunteers who are all busy with their own holiday activies. You are probably just ahead of that point. 

I do wonder however what you mean by you found a rescue that's a good match - do you mean you feel you will meet their criteria? I applied to a bunch of rescues in my quest. I was approved by several - and did not back down communication with any of them until I was matched to Remy and he arrived. In fact I am still in touch with all of them - in case I want to adopt a sibling for him. 

I strongly recommend you cast a wide net. The more rescues you apply to, the greater your chances for approval, the more dogs you have to review the greater your chances of finding the right dog for your family sooner. I live in NJ and Remy was waiting for me in TN - who would have thought?!

Best of luck to you and your future pup!
Lenna


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GinnyinPA-first of all I want to say Thank you for wanting to adopt. I'm with a Golden Ret. Rescue based on the coast in NC. Each Rescue Group operates a little differently-such as the group I'm with does not require an application fee. Once your Adoption Application is submitted, it goes directly to the Adoption Coordinator. She then contacts the potential adopter for a telephone interview, then checks the Vet and personal references. Once approved, the foster family of the dog(s) you wish to meet is contacted to set up a time for a meeting. 

My Adoption Coordinator tries to make the best possible match for the dog and the family to insure a permanent placement of the do. This is all based on the lifestyle of the family, how active you are, young children in the home, etc. There is a two week trial period so to speak before the Adoption becomes final-the fee is paid and the Adoption Contract signed.

This could all take anywhere from 1-2 weeks. Most of our Volunteers work full time, however, we are to contact or reply to all inquiries within a 24 hour time frame.

I wish you the best of luck and hope the adoption works out for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginny*

Ginny

Praying that they receive your adoption fee and you get to adopt!!
Have you talked to them on the phone?
I believe when we adopted Smooch, the rescue we went through wouldn't start working on an adoption until they received the application fee, which I can understand.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

It turned out the Rescue group had changed post offices, so it took time for the check to be forwarded to the new location. We did get a home visit and were approved. However, by the time we did get approval, the dog we wanted had been adopted. They didn't have a lot of young dogs, and it didn't sound like they had any in the pipeline being evaluated by foster families. Since I really wanted to get a dog sooner rather than later, I went on Petfinder and found another dog that looked like a good match. It was with a group out of West Virginia - a much longer drive for us - but they had a lot of goldens available. Since we had already been approved by the first group, getting approval to adopt was easy. The WV folks don't do a long fostering evaluation process, so Ben was more of a handful than we expected, but it has worked well for all of us, I think.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginny*

Ginny

What rescue in WV-Almost Heaven?

Did you get a dog then?


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes, we picked up Ben at Almost Heaven in Capon Bridge eight days ago.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats on your new arrival, Ben sounds like he's well on his way to adjusting to his forever home....thanks for rescuing, think it's terrific when people open their homes to abandoned or rescue dogs.....good luck, when you get a chance, we'd love to see a pic of your sweet Ben....how old is he??


----------

